# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  nova tv - provjereno

## pinocchio

Ako nije došlo do nekih promjena danas 06.03. u 21.40 trebao bi biti prilog o AS u emisiji Provjereno na Novoj tv. U prilogu će govoriti Inesica  :D

----------


## Riana

:D

----------


## anchie76

:Klap:

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## anjica

prilog upravo pocinje   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Prilog je bio jako dobar, Ines i Tatek odlični!!!

nadam se da će imati utjecaja, statistike su stvarno porazne...

----------


## Mima

Jako dobar prilog, odlični ste bili  :D

----------


## MIJA 32

Odgledala...bravo Ines  :Klap:  
Jel to bio i tatek  :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

Odgledala...bravo Ines  :Klap:  
Jel to bio i tatek  :Grin:

----------


## sasana

super je prilog.
Bravo Ines i tatek!!

----------


## corny

Jako lijep prilog.   :Love:  
I otužan.   :Sad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

fantastičan prilog.  bilo bi dobro da se tako nešto prikaže na tečajevima za trudnice.

sviđalo mi se ono što je rekao policajac:  ako trebamo zakonom regulirati sigurnost naše djece, onda kakvi smo mi roditelji? (premda se on nešto ljepše izrazio)

----------


## Tea

Fantastičnoooooooooo!!!!  Ines i tatek   :Love:   :Kiss:  

Doktor je izvrsno govorio, Mup-ovac isto, jedino da mu se sve kolege drže zakona, možda bi prosvjetlili neke nemarne roditelje! 

ASUIBI   :Klap:

----------


## irenas

Odličan prilog   :Klap:

----------


## Nika

Jako dobar prilog, bravo za Ines i tateka. :D

Ekipa iz Provjerenog si je stvarno dala truda i za svaku pohvalu su.

----------


## Frida

Ja se nadam da će nakon ovoga barem dio roditelja zastati prije nego u automobil smjeste djecu koja nisu pravilno smještena.

ASjedaličarke   :Naklon:

----------


## larmama

odlican prilog,
bravo  :D

----------


## Larita

:Klap:

----------


## anne

I mi smo gledali, prilog je napravljen za svaku pohvalu!  :Klap:  
Ines i tatek odlični!
Još kad bi ovakvi prilozi išli u udarno vrijeme prije dnevnika i prije sporta.

----------


## Loryblue

i na primjer kad se ne bi prikazivali u isto vrime kad i Brisani prostor  :Grin:  
jer zbog Milića i mm-a nisam pogledala prilog  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublić

odlično! :D   :Naklon:

----------


## Sanja

Pogledala sam prilog - Inesica i Tatek, svaka čast, bili ste izvrsni!  :Naklon:  

Prilog je bio realističan i šokantan u pozitivnom smislu; doktor i policajac odlični.  8)

----------


## Deaedi

> sviđalo mi se ono što je rekao policajac:  ako trebamo zakonom regulirati sigurnost naše djece, onda kakvi smo mi roditelji? (premda se on nešto ljepše izrazio)


Da, ovo je po meni jako dobro rekao!

----------


## apricot

> ako trebamo zakonom regulirati sigurnost naše djece, onda kakvi smo mi roditelji? (premda se on nešto ljepše izrazio)


ova rečenica stvarno mami suze!
nek im to postane slogan.

----------


## Angelina_2

za one koji tek danas skuze topic...
u 17.46 je repriza provjerenog   :Grin:

----------


## rinama

:Naklon:  SVAKA ČAST!!!

Ponosna sam na sve Vas.

----------


## Rene2

Vidjela prilog!
Bravo Inesica i tatek  :Klap:

----------


## ewa

:Klap:

----------


## pinocchio

:D u sridu.

ines i tatek, bili ste odlični, a i mali manekeni nisu bili ništa lošiji!

stvarno dobar prilog.

----------


## pinocchio

:D u sridu.

ines i tatek, bili ste odlični, a i mali manekeni nisu bili ništa lošiji!

stvarno dobar prilog.

----------


## Mukica

ja presaltala tek na tateka koji je fakat bio odlican  :D 
nisam uspjela vidjet prilog od ines
jer netko snimao???

----------


## apricot

a da samo škicneš na topic ispod ovoga?
a... gle čuda! cijeli prilog snimljen!

 :Razz:

----------


## malena beba

odlican prilog  :D

----------


## dinasta80

cure koje nisu uspjele pogledati prilog imate na netu na stranici od nove tv -pod VIDEOTEKA!!!

----------


## Adrijana

:Klap:  

Odlično.

Snimam obavezno reprizu da mogu pokazati svima koji se rugaju sjedalicama, a u mojoj blizini ih nažalost ima puno   :Sad:

----------


## Vishnja

> Odlično.
> 
> Snimam obavezno reprizu da mogu pokazati svima koji se rugaju sjedalicama, a u mojoj blizini ih nažalost ima puno


Isto i ja. Inace, prilog me je odusevio. Ines i tatek su odlicno govorili, mup-ovac i dr takodje.

----------


## thousands of voices

Odgledala prilog na YouTube 
 :Klap:  

Da, žalosno je da zakon reguliše sigurnost djece, ali šta kad zakaže i roditelj i policajac koji gleda kako na semaforu u nekom kršu sjedi tata, do njega na suvozačevom mjestu curica od TRI godine, naravno nevezana, IZA prednjeg sjedišta mama, a IZMEĐU sjedišta, iza mjenjača 2-godišnji dječak   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Riana

> :D u sridu.
> 
> ines i tatek, bili ste odlični, a i mali manekeni nisu bili ništa lošiji!
> 
> stvarno dobar prilog.


  :Klap:

----------


## Narcisa

odgledala prilog. statistike su stvarno porazavajuce.
inace, skidam kapu udruzi za sve sto radi po pitanju sigurnosti djece u prometu.
samo jedna opaska, prilikom demonstracije pravilnog vezanja u automobilu i objasnjavanja kako se sjedalica ne bi smjela micati, vise od 2 cm ako je ispravno montirana, nije naglaseno da se radi o sjedalicama grupe 0 i 1.
naime potrosila sam jucer preko sat vremena uvjeravanja supruga kako na sa Rodi nije losa sjedalica jer se na tu grupu taj "zakon" ne odnosi. Znam da je to nekima self explanatory, ali ima podosta laika po tom pitanju koji vole generalizirati    :Grin:

----------


## Narcisa

odgledala prilog. statistike su stvarno porazavajuce.
inace, skidam kapu udruzi za sve sto radi po pitanju sigurnosti djece u prometu.
samo jedna opaska, prilikom demonstracije pravilnog vezanja u automobilu i objasnjavanja kako se sjedalica ne bi smjela micati, vise od 2 cm ako je ispravno montirana, nije naglaseno da se radi o sjedalicama grupe 0 i 1.
naime potrosila sam jucer preko sat vremena uvjeravanja supruga kako na sa Rodi nije losa sjedalica jer se na tu grupu taj "zakon" ne odnosi. Znam da je to nekima self explanatory, ali ima podosta laika po tom pitanju koji vole generalizirati    :Grin:

----------


## Nika

Narcisa, pravilo da se sjedalice ne smiju micati se odnosi na one as koje se pričvršćuju sa pojasom vozila (grupa 0, 0+ i I).

A Rodi je autosjedalica koja se ne pričvršćuje pojasom vozila.

Mislim da bi ovo objašnjenje trebalo biti dovoljno.  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

odlican prilog!!   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

Ines   :Naklon:   tatek   :Naklon:   RODA   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
odličan prilog trebalo bi ga emitirati svako malo u udarnom terminu

----------


## LIMA

Odličan prilog, svaka čast! 
 :Klap:

----------


## mama_mia22

dok nisam vidjela prilog mislila sam da nam as ne treba jer nemamo auto.
za ono malo što će nas netko negdje voziti mislila sam da je dovoljno sigurna u mojim rukama.
nakon priloga promjenila sam mišljenje i naježila od užasa.
kupit ću ju prvom prilikom

----------


## MGrubi

i RTL je napravio reportažu o AS   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

kopiram s duplog topica:




> gledala sam reprizu u subotu.
> poražavajući je podatak da se 80% djece nevezano dovozi u vrtić.
> nadam se da su neki od tih roditelja pogledali prilog.
> tateku

----------


## Arkana10

odlican prilog!
zao mi je sto kod nas nema takvih novinara.

----------


## Arkana10

mislim, da naprave edukativne priloge. 
A ni akcije... sve je samo na moj angazman ili jos po koji roditelj...

----------


## jadranka605

MM koji ne veže malog u stolicu, je gledao prilog sa mnom i mislim da su ga više od svega šokirale snimke ono šta bi moglo biti. Nakon priloga je otišao u krevet bez riječi :/ 
Prilog je krasan, akteri odlučni   :Love:

----------


## jadranka605

hm...da...akteri su odl*u*čni. A i odlični, isto   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Odličan prilog!
Bravo za sve  :Smile:

----------

